# Footoon Aqua Master RTA | Innovative Airflow



## Daniel (5/9/18)

Not much info on this one , but really innovative airflow design , specs below : 
Let's hope it's easier to build/wick than the Reboot ..... 









AQUA MASTER RTA
Color

SUS,Sand Blast,BLUE,BLACK

Specification


Big 24mm build deck


810 Driptip compatible


Revolutionary new airflow design - Piston Flow System


Provides smoother airflow and increased taste


Easy to build coils


24mm Diameter


Height 44mm (including drip tip)


Compatible with Aqua Reboot Juice Tank Section


4.4ml Juice Capacity with Bubble Tank , 2.6ml Juice Capacity with Straight Tank

Box Contents


1* Aqua Master RTA


1* Bubble glass


1* Accessory bag


1* Screw Driver


Only review I could fine ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/9/18)

Thanks for this, will give it a try when it lands in SA. As an aside, it is painful to watch Jai Haze these days (my opinion).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel (5/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Thanks for this, will give it a try when it lands in SA. As an aside, it is painful to watch Jai Haze these days (my opinion).



Agree totally , you want to be a comedian be a comedian , otherwise STFU and just do the review .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (5/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Thanks for this, will give it a try when it lands in SA. As an aside, it is painful to watch Jai Haze these days (my opinion).



don't worry, you are not alone

what a chop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (5/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> will give it a try when it lands in SA.


I am almost sure he got paid for his first review since he glorified it hugely but never mentioned it or used it ever again in another review or appearance. Bought it because of his orgasmic review but was disappointed. Bit worried the same thing has happened again.
Will skip this one because of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/9/18)

KZOR said:


> I am almost sure he got paid for his first review since he glorified it hugely but never mentioned it or used it ever again in another review or appearance. Bought it because of his orgasmic review but was disappointed. Bit worried the same thing has happened again.
> Will skip this one because of that.


He's paid for all reviews. Companies pay him to 'bump' up the product from his list of products to review. Basically, if he has 10 items to review and a company want him to review the product quickly, they pay him to bump it up in the que. He said this in one of his videos a while back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (5/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> He's paid for all reviews. Companies pay him to 'bump' up the product from his list of products to review. Basically, if he has 10 items to review and a company want him to review the product quickly, they pay him to bump it up in the que. He said this in one of his videos a while back.


I think it was on one of his live shows, where Mike Vapes admitted the same IIRC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> I think it was on one of his live shows, where Mike Vapes admitted the same IIRC.


Yeah most reviewers get paid. I would guess that they get paid well over $500-1000 per review depending on their following.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (5/9/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Thanks for this, will give it a try when it lands in SA. As an aside, it is painful to watch Jai Haze these days (my opinion).


I'm a simple guy. I see Jai Haze I just move past. Even before the @KZOR incident I couldn't stand him. But that was the last straw.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------

